# Red cap quail



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks like I've hatched one out of a batch of 'jumbo japs' I incubated a few weeks ago. This 'randomer' is five and a half weeks old.



















Does anyone now if they can be sexed visually? I know they're a fairly recent colour variety of Coturnix coturnix japonica, so can't find too much info on them. If not I'll wait a couple more weeks and sex it properly...

Male and female jumbo japs from the same batch of eggs. Nocve and easy to sex....










Birds only in cage for picture taking. This is not their permanent home!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice bird. Its a cockbird aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

ljb107 said:


> Nice bird. Its a cockbird aswell :2thumb:


Thank you. Can you advise me how you tell the difference please?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

from what i have seen the females dont have a red head


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> from what i have seen the females dont have a red head


Would that be pictures from the two people selling their hatching eggs on ebay by any chance?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

We used to breed alot of these from plain italians. Used to get alot of variation in markings and colour.

The hens don't have a red head.

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Would that be pictures from the two people selling their hatching eggs on ebay by any chance?


also on poultry forums but they dont seam to be that common


----------

